# egg whites vs. whey protein??



## blazin98 (Dec 21, 2007)

just wandering which is better a egg white product like lanas egg whites or egg whites international OR a whey protein?? im tring to gain muscle mass.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2007)

both are good sources.  thing is you need to eat so many whites to get what you get from whey.  i would use both


----------



## jhawkin1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with premier, but I like to get the majority of my protein from more natural foods.  Love the whey for a post workout though, or to add flavor to my oatmeal.


----------



## blazin98 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks 4 the help.  got a question though, on the egg white website it says u get like 7 g protein from one egg white so would like 4 egg whites equal a protein shake or how many should i consume??  also what is a good whey??  im currently only taking creatine, i tried pro proformance whey, a couple months back, from gnc and it didnt seem to make any difference if any it seemed to slow me down??


----------



## jhawkin1 (Dec 22, 2007)

blazin98 said:


> thanks 4 the help.  got a question though, on the egg white website it says u get like 7 g protein from one egg white so would like 4 egg whites equal a protein shake or how many should i consume??  also what is a good whey??  im currently only taking creatine, i tried pro proformance whey, a couple months back, from gnc and it didnt seem to make any difference if any it seemed to slow me down??



I like to do 4 egg whites, and one whole egg (for the good fats that one needs in his/her diet).  You need to see what works for you, try different variations depending upon what others say is a reasonable ratio between whites and whole.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2007)

my shakes have 40g of protein or so in them.. so i would need 6 egg whites.  i can eat that many, but they make me sick


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 23, 2007)

> my shakes have 40g of protein or so in them.. so i would need 6 egg whites.  i can eat that many, but they make me sick



6 Egg whites with whey?
Whey usually contains about 23g of protein + 24 protein wow, Does it help a lot though? I might try 4-5 egg whites tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2007)

no.. 2 scoops whey.  i was saying to equal that i would need a bunch of whites.. which i have done before, but it makes me sick


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 23, 2007)

Aah I see. 

Yea i used to mix a few egg whites with milk and a strawberry for morning to get good protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2007)

the yolk isnt suggested after a workout though.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> I agree with premier, but I like to get the majority of my protein from more natural foods.  Love the whey for a post workout though, or to add flavor to my oatmeal.



You do realize that whey protein comes from milk, right?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, but eggs have much more sulfur in them. Milk doesnt give a problem in small amounts. Those farts were on the sadistic side.


----------

